# PCCA "Tudor Castle"



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

High sugar bright va
red va
Yenidje
St. James parish perique

Broken flake (which in this mixture is really tough stuff) 

tin aroma. sweet with ginger, and of course the trade mark mccelland smell.

This is mainly a sweet va with very little perique and yenidje. At first lite up it was BLAND. Then noticed some sweetness, was all va for a while. Was able to detect the perique 1/4 way through. Yenidje was there but you could never but a finger on it. 

1st bowl out of a just opened tin. I will give it a few weeks to breath a little and see what happens. 

not impressed, the va is excellent but found the small quanities distracting to the blend. Like I said , only smoked one bowl and was expecting something different, will give it another chance.

joe


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

didn't massuh bruce teach you to not open up a tin unless it is at least 25 years old? i thought i taught you better as well. just kidding.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

hmm do I click the "read post" button or not ?


----------



## Andy B (Mar 2, 2007)

I found the first bowl out of the freshly opened tin a little bland and unimpressive myself Joe. I smoked the second a few weeks later, rubbed out and let the flakes dry out a bit before packing. Definately tasted much better after doing this.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

i just smoked my first bowl. very bland and it actually made my mouth feel dry. i too will let it get some air, but i think i may be trading my other tin. i don't think aging will help this blend out at all. and i am a huge mcclelland fan!


----------

